# Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr



## aal-matti (31. Dezember 2006)

#h*Moin,Moin* #h  
Auf diesem Wege wollte ich allen Boardys,  einen guten Rutsch, viel Gesundheit und ein dickes Petri Heil für das  Jahr 2007 wünschen.
Vielleicht trifft man ja mal den Einen oder Anderen beim Angeln. Würde mich freuen.#: 

aal-matti
aus
Hamburg - Langenhorn
:z :z :z :z :z​


----------



## Dampfpilz (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr*

Dito Matti
auch ein Frohes neues JAHR## und viele DICKE FISCHE

Gruß Claus 

auch aus HH-Langenhorn :vik:


----------

